
GameSalad: Free HTML5/iOS game creator for Mac - instakill
http://gamesalad.com/products
======
geon
"No coding. Ever."

That's supposed to be a feature? It just means I am limited to whatever
functionality is built in.

No thanks.

~~~
rajat
While I understand this reaction, I must say that the range of games being
shown is pretty impressive. I think it depends on what are the actual
limitations (the limitations that a poet accepts can lead to greater
creativity, for example).

~~~
gravitronic
It's not just about the limitations present in this solution, it's about
developing reusable skills. Incidentally teach a standard scripting language
to somebody and they have a powerful tool they can reuse outside of this
platform.

~~~
dpcan
Gamesalad is probably aimed at turning game ideas into profit in the app
store. I don't see a problem with this.

------
modernerd
Offering embeddable, shareable HTML versions of games in the browser that are
available in the App Store seems like a great way to boost iOS sales.

Has anyone used their Creator app for Mac? How does it compare to building 2D
apps with cocos2d/Xcode?

~~~
kstenerud
It doesn't compare at all. We tried it out as a way of prototyping iPhone game
ideas, but it didn't even have the concept of arrays, which made anything
beyond the absolute most simple game state impossible.

You can't build serious games without a powerful programming language.

------
andyb
Is there anything like this for android? Other than Google's own app inventor,
which frankly is still a bit rough IMHO.

~~~
ukdm
Game Maker is currently implementing Game Maker Studio that will allow iPhone,
Android, HTML5, and Win/Mac executables. It's meant to be finished this year
and allows you to make games without coding. However, there is a scripting
language built in (GML) which can be used with the non-programming
functionality or replaces it completely.

We've also got the App Game Kit coming soon <http://www.appgamekit.com/>

~~~
walrus
Game Maker is the software that introduced me to programming. Assuming it has
kept its roots as a learning tool (it's been 5 major releases since I last
used it), I can't recommend it enough.

------
pxlpshr
Congrats to Michael and Tan on all the recent success. They've been building
Gendai for a long time starting in Austin. Lots of sweat, blood, and tears
went into this product. Great team, dedicated and innovative.

------
BlueMourning
<http://www.monkeycoder.co.nz/>

This thing offers cross platform game development with code, and comes with
full source.

~~~
fictorial
... in Basic

------
sitkack
Bad name.

